# Google- 17-Lb. Cyst Makes Woman Look Pregnant - MyFox Wausau



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

ABC News<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*17-Lb. Cyst Makes Woman Look Pregnant**MyFox Wausau*"I am disgusted that I was told so many times that this was *irritable bowel syndrome*," Delaney said. "There was no way that I had *irritable bowel syndrome* *...*17-Pound Cyst Makes Woman Appear 9 Months Pregnant<nobr>FOXNews</nobr>That's No Baby: Woman Carries 17-Pound Cyst<nobr>ABC News</nobr>UK woman's cyst 'made her look pregnant'<nobr>Ninemsn</nobr><nobr>Daily Mail</nobr> -<nobr>Sunday People</nobr><nobr>*all 31 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

